# Why, hello there



## Unreachable (May 21, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum. I'm male, 32 years old from Brazil. And I hope that on these threads I find answers to my queries on this quest to better my marriage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the issues in your marriage.

And welcome to TAM!


----------

